# Searching for the best restaurants.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I eat out constantly - at least once a day and sometimes twice. 

I'm always looking for good places to eat all over the Gta. I have the best Mexican and best sushi down,'but does anyone know of any other 'bests'

Middle eastern would be nice. How about the best shawarmas? Let me know.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Caplansky's Deli on College St. Best smoked meat I've had in Toronto. The slaw is great too - and it's vinegar slaw, not that creamy crap!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Swan on Queen W was one of our consistently awesome haunts when we lived there.

And if you've had the best mexican you must mean Tacos el Asador on Bloor near Clinton otherwise you actually haven't had the best mexican in the GTA.

The Stockyard at St. Clair and Christie has some of the craziest, goodest food you can put in your mouth.

I could go on. Toronto has amazing food choices.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

bistro camino on the danforth is absolutely awesome food. japanese-french fusion, prices are good, it's quiet, not well known. 
falling brook market on kingston rd at falling brook makes the best meatball sammiches in toronto. 
big smoke @ the eaton ctr makes great burgers
sunset grille on yonge and richmond is awesome breakfast all day long. all the other ones suck.
there's a place at st lawrence market that sells pasta and sauce ZOMG


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Merlin said:


> Caplansky's Deli on College St. Best smoked meat I've had in Toronto. The slaw is great too - and it's vinegar slaw, not that creamy crap!


That sounds right up my alley. I'll hit that for sure.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

iaresee said:


> Swan on Queen W was one of our consistently awesome haunts when we lived there.
> 
> And if you've had the best mexican you must mean Tacos el Asador on Bloor near Clinton otherwise you actually haven't had the best mexican in the GTA.
> 
> ...



Haha, Hit every one of those except for the Mexican place. You've seriously established some cred. Which means I'll have to hit up that Mexican place. 

I'm talking about MexiCanada here in Bradford. They started off cooking food for all the farmers that worked the fields here in the summer, and just blew up.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

In Toronto, try Scaramouche (coconut creme pie) or Canoe (tenderloin medalions with foie gras) or ByMark (shrimp tacos). Generally speaking, I've found that many restaurants are very good but I've only had a handful of dishes that were life changing events


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

These two are in the city but well worth the drive. I love Universal Grill at Shaw and Dupont www.universalgrill.ca ....try the lamb burger. For GREAT chicken and ribs I highly recommend Phil's Original BBQ on College www.philsoriginalbbq.com . Bon Appetite!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Best roti is Island Foods on NE corner of King & Dufferin.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> Best roti is Island Foods on NE corner of King & Dufferin.


Perfect. I'm working near there at the beginning of September.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mario said:


> These two are in the city but well worth the drive. I love Universal Grill at Shaw and Dupont www.universalgrill.ca ....try the lamb burger. For GREAT chicken and ribs I highly recommend Phil's Original BBQ on College www.philsoriginalbbq.com . Bon Appetite!


I'm a rib guy for sure. Thanks.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

FrankyNoTone said:


> In Toronto, try Scaramouche (coconut creme pie) or Canoe (tenderloin medalions with foie gras) or ByMark (shrimp tacos). Generally speaking, I've found that many restaurants are very good but I've only had a handful of dishes that were life changing events


I can't bring myself to eat the fois gras. (Not judging), but a shrimp taco sounds super decent. Where is ByMark?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> bistro camino on the danforth is absolutely awesome food. japanese-french fusion, prices are good, it's quiet, not well known.
> falling brook market on kingston rd at falling brook makes the best meatball sammiches in toronto.
> big smoke @ the eaton ctr makes great burgers
> sunset grille on yonge and richmond is awesome breakfast all day long. all the other ones suck.
> there's a place at st lawrence market that sells pasta and sauce ZOMG


I've done the burgers - they are really good. I can't get my head around French-Japanese. If I'm close, I'm there.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm tellin ya, go and you'll thank me, i swear. he makes a coq au vin that's awesome. during the colder part of the year he does a beef stew in a red wine reduction sauce that is so good it may make you weep tears of joy. profiteroles are excellent but have to be ordered in advance i think.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

adcandour said:


> I can't bring myself to eat the fois gras. (Not judging), but a shrimp taco sounds super decent. Where is ByMark?


No problem with fois gras... I have issues with things like haggis or chicken's feet 

Bymark is at the bottom of those black TD Bank towers in the financial district: 66 Wellington Street West.










http://bymark.mcewangroup.ca/


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Haha, Hit every one of those except for the Mexican place. You've seriously established some cred. Which means I'll have to hit up that Mexican place.
> 
> I'm talking about MexiCanada here in Bradford. They started off cooking food for all the farmers that worked the fields here in the summer, and just blew up.


Sounds interesting, but Brandford ain't Toronto. 

If you're up near The Stockyard, then you should also check out Churrasco of St Clair. Mouth-watering good chicken.

Then walk East down St. Clair to Vaughn, turn North, and hit up Dutch Dreams for some deadly good ice cream. Of course, everyone knows, the best ice cream in the city is at Greg's Ice Cream on Queen W. in The Beach.

The Burger's Priest at Queen E. and Coxwell is another deadly good burger joint that you should try at least once. I used to live right there on the East side of Woodbine Park -- by far the best place I've ever lived in Canada.

I would have told you to go eat at Amuse Bouche on Markham if you like french food but I hear it's closed. That really sucks.

Best Sunday brunch chill spot has to be The Old York on Niagara Street. Good draughts. Super relaxed atmosphere. And they have this homemade hot sauce that does a good job of burning off the hangovers.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > Best roti is Island Foods on NE corner of King & Dufferin.
> ...


Pay the extra buck to have some spinach added in. The curry shrimp dinner's pretty good too, but I would skip the jerk as the owners are Guyanese.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

iaresee said:


> Sounds interesting, but Brandford ain't Toronto.
> 
> If you're up near The Stockyard, then you should also check out Churrasco of St Clair. Mouth-watering good chicken.
> 
> ...


I'm telling you - it's the best Mexican. It's in Bradford - I think Brantford is much much further - and certainly not in the GTA (which is what I was asking about). 

I will definitely check out churrasco. My Portuguese Chicken place would be red rooster in Vaughan - and as I said - I live in Bradford (a HUGE Portuguese community), and its better than anything here. I love a good chicken.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> Pay the extra buck to have some spinach added in. The curry shrimp dinner's pretty good too, but I would skip the jerk as the owners are Guyanese.


Will do. 

I'm so hungry right now that this thread is killing me.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Best roti is Island Foods on NE corner of King & Dufferin.


I like Bacchus Roti on Queen Street West.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Try MacDonald's...the commercials say you will love it!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> Try MacDonald's...the commercials say you will love it!


Never heard of MacDonalds. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thai Chef and Cafe Polonez. Both on Roncesvalles.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I always try to make it to Susur Lee's when I'm in Toronto. On King around Bathurst. Great Asian fusion cuisine.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> smorgdonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Try MacDonald's...the commercials say you will love it!
> ...


MacDowell's is pretty good.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

hardasmum said:


> Thai Chef and Cafe Polonez. Both on Roncesvalles.


I'm on Roncesvalles a lot. I'll check out the cafe. I've been off Thai for a while. Anything there in particular?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

A friend of mine just opened a place on Davenport, between Weston and Dufferin.

It's called Charmaine's Place and its a Cafe and take out restaurant.

Charmaine is Italian and her husband is Jamaican. So, the menu is interesting.

A lot of the menu depends on what they get from the market that week. So, you know you're getting good fresh food. 

To give you an idea what kind of place it is, here's this week's menu.

Here's the upcoming week's Menu:

Tuesday: 
Braised Beef Short Ribs
Creamy Pasta
Spaghetti Squash 
Green Leaf Salad

Wednesday:
Pulled Turkey
Mashed Yellow &amp; Sweet Potatoes
Broccoli &amp; Cauliflower
Green Leaf Salad

Thursday:
PASTA NIGHT!
Pasta
Meatballs &amp; Italian Sausage
Rapini
Green Leaf Salad

Friday:
Oxtail
Rice
Butternut Squash
Coleslaw

Saturday:
Jerk Chicken
Rice
Mac &amp; Cheese
Sauteed Spinach, Okra, Tomato
Coleslaw

Sunday:
Brunch: Jamaican Breakfast
Ackee &amp; Salt Fish
Dumplings
Boiled Potatoes

Sunday Dinner:
Curried Goat
Rice &amp; Peas
Baby Bok Choy
Coleslaw


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> I always try to make it to Susur Lee's when I'm in Toronto. On King around Bathurst. Great Asian fusion cuisine.


Any faves i should try?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> MacDowell's is pretty good.


Yeah, but they're always getting robbed by some dude with too much soul glow.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My brother in law runs Gilead Cafe in the Distillery district.

He does "back door hamburgers" usually on Fridays and he posts the menu on the Facebook page and Google+

http://www.jamiekennedy.ca/intro-gc.php


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Thai Chef and Cafe Polonez. Both on Roncesvalles.
> ...


Cafe Polonez is my former Landlord's restaurant. I think it's the best of the Polish Restaurants on the strip. Everything there is good, especially the soups which change daily. Good comfort food and large portions. They have a couple of platters that are good for sampling.

I keep seeing Thai Chef on "Top Ten of Toronto" lists. I like their cold rolls, Tamarind Beef, Basil Pad Thai and Panang Curry.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i love hole in the wall street food, so don't expect ambiance or a place to sit...... 

roti - Ghandi on queen (i dig indian roti vs. carribean)
middle eastern - Ghazale on bloor (perfect spot for after a show at lees)
central / south american - Perola Supermarket in kensington
pizza - vinny massimo's on queen - get the garlic parsley oil....so good i have dreams about it


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

hardasmum said:


> Cafe Polonez is my former Landlord's restaurant. I think it's the best of the Polish Restaurants on the strip. Everything there is good, especially the soups which change daily. Good comfort food and large portions. They have a couple of platters that are good for sampling.
> 
> I keep seeing Thai Chef on "Top Ten of Toronto" lists. I like their cold rolls, Tamarind Beef, Basil Pad Thai and Panang Curry.


I'm hitting polonez tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I tried this place - the Guelph location - on the weekend.

http://smokintonysbbq.com/

It was great!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I ate at a place called The County General today at 936 Queen St. W. (2 minutes down the road from capsule music).

I was so happy with the food and service I had to let them know. It was so good that I had to speak to the sous chef to let him know how fantastic a job he did. 

I urge you to visit this place. So much thought went into their recipes.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Barberian's on Elm, just north of Eaton centre for steak or lobster
there is an amazing portuguese seafood place upstairs, on the north side of college west of bathurst
island foods & ghandi, great roti
canoe is great but $$ 
my fave lately is pork bone soup, at any decent korean restaraunt...friggin fantastic, and usually under $10. "gom ja tong" it's called
burrito boyz makes great burritos

haven't been to TO in a while

also if they have St Ambroise Oatmeal stout on tap at the beer bistro, yonge & king I think....best beer in the world, IMO. sometimes they have it at Mizti's Sister on Queen, too


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Merlin said:


> Caplansky's Deli on College St. Best smoked meat I've had in Toronto. The slaw is great too - and it's vinegar slaw, not that creamy crap!


Finally hit this place. A close friend of mine just bought the Voodoo Child and since they don't do lunch, we hit this place up. 

Really good smoked meat sandy, burger wasn't bad either, but their meaty poutine took the show - man was it good. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Finally hit this place. A close friend of mine just bought the Voodoo Child and since they don't do lunch, we hit this place up.
> 
> Really good smoked meat sandy, burger wasn't bad either, but their meaty poutine took the show - man was it good. Thanks for the recommendation.


You're welcome!

I tried the BBQ beef brisket a friend of mine had last time, and really enjoyed it as well. However...given that I don't get into the city more than once or twice a month, the smoked meat is a must for me.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I love all kinds of meat, but for a time my daughter was off it, so I took her to a veggie restaurant rated #1 in T.O. one year. The food was fantastic. There are several locations:
http://www.freshrestaurants.ca/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Having become devotees of "Triple D" (Diners, Drive-Ins, & Dives), we began watching its Canadian equivalent: You Gotta Eat Here.

Do folks have any feedback to provide, good or bad, about the various places profiled on the show that they've visited? here's their complete list from the two seasons:

http://www.foodnetwork.ca/ontv/show...leid=265117&episodeid=265117&type=specialshow

We've eaten at a few - Caplansky's, Haugen's in Port Perry, John's Place and Pag's in Victoria, Schwartz's, Black Forest Inn in Hamilton, though only Haugen's was because we had seen the show. They were all okay, I suppose.

At this point in my life, meh, food is food, and you either ruin it or else it's okay, with no other potential outcomes. I'm not impressed with opulence or luxury. Besides, between the various peccadillos and dietary restrictions on various family members, including me, there aren't many places to go now that will please everybody, so we tend to eat at home. I haven't eaten at any of the new food trucks in Ottawa, and don't expect to...especially since work relocated to Gatineau and there are no trucks here, not even chip wagons.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One basic guideline for me is to avoid ANY restaurant with "all you can eat" in their name or as a policy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Having become devotees of "Triple D" (Diners, Drive-Ins, & Dives), we began watching its Canadian equivalent: You Gotta Eat Here.
> 
> Do folks have any feedback to provide, good or bad, about the various places profiled on the show that they've visited? here's their complete list from the two seasons:
> 
> ...


I hit one on Roncy - I can't remember the name for the life of me. Great people. Average food. I ordered everything that was on the show. There was a sandwich that was actually quite nice, however.

It would have been the episode where the restaurant made mac n' cheese sushi rolls with a vegan turkey centre. not good.

I'm at a point in my life where I'm trying to eat as much sh!t as I can before heartburn becomes my every day desert.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Try these, I'm certain you will like the food.



https://notabenerestaurant.com/

http://thecarbonbar.ca/


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stefano said:


> Try these, I'm certain you will like the food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without a doubt. Their menu looks _really_ good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can think of times where I've _paid_ more, but I can't think of many times where I had a meal that I thought was _worth_ more than maybe $10-12.

I looked at the Nota Bene menu. Wasn't a single thing on it that I would eat.

Reminded me of a joke the airport shuttle driver told us in New Orleans.

Y'all know the diff'rence between a regulah zoo an' a Cajun zoo? On a regulah zoo they have the animals in a cage with the animal name on the cage, and below it they have the the sca-en-TI-fic name fo' the animal, in Latin. A Cajun zoo is almost the same. They have the name o' the animal on the cage, 'cept below it they have a recipe.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I can think of times where I've _paid_ more, but I can't think of many times where I had a meal that I thought was _worth_ more than maybe $10-12.
> 
> I looked at the Nota Bene menu. Wasn't a single thing on it that I would eat.


The OP's criteria was "BEST place", that means best dining experience. That to me means an outstanding meal with an equally outstanding wine, great service, décor, music, comfortable seats, room to stretch, maybe run into a famous personally, etc... Somewhere worthy you would take a special person for a special night, clients to impress.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stefano said:


> The OP's criteria was "BEST place", that means best dining experience. That to me means an outstanding meal with an equally outstanding wine, great service, décor, music, comfortable seats, room to stretch, maybe run into a famous personally, etc... Somewhere worthy you would take a special person for a special night, clients to impress.


I am primarily talking about the food; BUT, there's an underlying assumption that when someone makes a recommendation for a restaurant, there's something special about the whole restaurant experience. So, you're totally right. I think that every restaurant recommended so far has had their own 'feel' or 'vibe'. 

@mhammer: Why are you watching the Food Network if food is 'meh' to you? Just curious - you're looking for something...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> @mhammer: Why are you watching the Food Network if food is 'meh' to you? Just curious - you're looking for something...


I like learning techniques, and often people will reveal tips and techniques that are relevant to the things I make at home with the ingredients I normally use. In many ways, much more of a "Learning Channel" for me than TLC.

I'm also a huge fan of things like Eleanor Wachtel's radio show Writers & Co, despite the fact that I have no earthly use for fiction, and haven't really read any in over 25 years. But I like understanding the creative process. Similarly, I rarely go out to hear music unless I think I can learn something from the performer. The show itself means little to me. If I can't sit somewhere close enough to be able to analyze what the performer is doing, there's really no point in attending for me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Stefano said:


> The OP's criteria was "BEST place", that means best dining experience. That to me means an outstanding meal with an equally outstanding wine, great service, décor, music, comfortable seats, room to stretch, maybe run into a famous personally, etc... Somewhere worthy you would take a special person for a special night, clients to impress.


No clients in my life, hope I never have any, and certainly none that think they deserve such coddling. I don't drink, within certain limits don't really care about service, and I'd be happy to eat from a tray squashed up in economy class. Cannot emphasize enough that all luxury is entirely wasted on me.

I can certainly think of places that were _irritating_ dining experiences - music that made you have to shout to carry on a simple conversation, seating where people keep banging into you or the cold from open doors made your food go tepid in an instant, places where you had to wait a half hour for something you could have made yourself in 20 minutes. But as long as none of that happens, all remaining eateries are all the same to me. McDonalds is as good as Maxim's. Good enough is good enough.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> ...all remaining eateries are all the same to me. McDonalds is as good as Maxim's. Good enough is good enough.


This reminds me of a doctor I knew - he'd wake up every morning, pour himself a bowl of cornflakes, slice a tomato into them and crumble in a hard boiled egg. He'd grumble about that being all he needed. He was a serious dude who didn't care about food - at all.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Having become devotees of "Triple D" (Diners, Drive-Ins, & Dives), we began watching its Canadian equivalent: You Gotta Eat Here.
> 
> Do folks have any feedback to provide, good or bad, about the various places profiled on the show that they've visited? here's their complete list from the two seasons:
> 
> ...


I was visiting a friend in Whitehorse last fall & we got invited to Antoinette's for Thanksgiving dinner with her family. It was your traditional Thanksgiving dinner with the exception of a curried lamb soup (Antoinette is originally from Tobago) & roti skins instead of bread served with warmed brie. Oh my.

Had a cheddar/maple/Granny Smith grilled cheese from a food truck in Hamilton that was on the show (Guerilla Cheese IIRC). Meh. Interesting idea but it failed in the execution, the apples were warm, mushy & lost their intended tartness. Definitely not worth $10.

Loved Relish, the burger joint in London, but it has closed. :frown-new:

- - - Updated - - -



P.S. Not sure if this was on the show, but the Esquire Diner in Bedford NS is a killer old-school family restaurant. The lobster chowder is fantastic as is the pan-fried haddock. Great milkshakes & a list of home made pies on the chalk board. What more do you need?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

> This reminds me of a doctor I knew - he'd wake up every morning, pour himself a bowl of cornflakes, slice a tomato into them and crumble in a hard boiled egg. He'd grumble about that being all he needed. He was a serious dude who didn't care about food - at all.


Some of us are like that. I can certainly _accept_ change, but if things _don't_ change, I'm fine with that. I just don't search relentlessly for something different. I'm also a helluva lot older than you.

Actually, one of the nicest places I ever ate at was a little diner in downtown Hamilton, where all the posties ate breakfast. Booths and the greatest homefries ever. My wife and I used to go there regularly. I judge a place by how much sanctity they accord to potatoes.

There IS a place north of Orillia, near my in-laws, that we always look forward to going to whenever we visit them (The Northland Motel & Restaurant). Decent Thai food, for peanuts, at a nondescript side-o-the-highway 16-unit motel you wouldn't think twice about passing. Kitchen tables, no real decor, TV in the corner tuned to a news station, and kids hanging around in the kitchen. A real local joint where the typical customer often looks like they'd be more at home at a buffet. I like _tom ka ga_, though, and they do it good enough. Never really had a bad bowl of it anywhere. If Wendy's or Harveys sold it, I'd be there every day. I keep trying to make it, but fail miserably. Gotta figure out what to do with the jar of dried galangal in the pantry.

When we lived in Edmonton, there was a little mom & pop Indonesian place in the Riverbend area we would go to. Also a hole-in-the-wall with 3, maybe 4 formica kitchen tables. He cooked, she served...when she wasn't pregnant. Absolutely *amazing* _pisang goreng_. We were often the only customers in there.

Cornflakes with tomato? Feh!! :sSc_eeksign:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Some of us are like that. I can certainly _accept_ change, but if things _don't_ change, I'm fine with that. I just don't search relentlessly for something different. I'm also a helluva lot older than you.
> 
> Actually, one of the nicest places I ever ate at was a little diner in downtown Hamilton, where all the posties ate breakfast. Booths and the greatest homefries ever. My wife and I used to go there regularly. I judge a place by how much sanctity they accord to potatoes.
> 
> ...


Yes, he was more machine than human. VERY difficult man to understand.

It's funny that you should mention the potatoes - you couldn't be more right. It's funny little thing, but true in most cases. I NEVER understood how a diner could let bad potatoes happen. 

We pass the Northern Motel quite a bit. Never thought to go in until now. My wife can actually do thai, so it might actually pan out.

Just a note re: galangal - Thai food was the first style of food I ever learned to cook (I fell in love with it and wanted it all the time, but couldn't afford it). When you're making Tom Kha Gai, it is absolutely imperative that you use fresh galangal, fresh lemon grass, and fresh ****** lime leaves. I've never tried it with dry, but was instructed not to by the grocery clerk (the face she made told the story). Now, I'm craving it - it has been a while. Tomorrow. I also go easy on the fish sauce (stuff is gross, haha).


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you tried "made in Mexico" in downtown Newmarket? It's been on Gotta eat here, and quite good as well as authentic, while not being a total dump.
id also recommend that BBQ shack on Yonge st just south of Bradford ( a km south of the Guild). Real good pulled pork sandwiches, but funky hours....I think they're only open between Thursday and Sunday.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Just a note re: galangal - Thai food was the first style of food I ever learned to cook (I fell in love with it and wanted it all the time, but couldn't afford it). When you're making Tom Kha Gai, it is absolutely imperative that you use fresh galangal, fresh lemon grass, and fresh ****** lime leaves. I've never tried it with dry, but was instructed not to by the grocery clerk (the face she made told the story). Now, I'm craving it - it has been a while. Tomorrow. I also go easy on the fish sauce (stuff is gross, haha).


Lemongrass you can always get fresh. Lime leaves and galangal are not exactly the sort of thing you can find everywhere. The place my wife likes to go to seems to have them in their soup, but I don't know if they source them locally.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Lemongrass you can always get fresh. Lime leaves and galangal are not exactly the sort of thing you can find everywhere. The place my wife likes to go to seems to have them in their soup, but I don't know if they source them locally.


There must be an asian grocer out there? If not, and you're interested, I can get them to you very quick - no charge and in the name of food (just PM me your address and I'll get it out tomorrow). As I said, I'm going to make some myself tomorrow, so I'll already be at the shop. I'll have more than enough.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's a T&T here, and my son walks to work each day through Ottawa's "little Asia", so I can probably find them if I look hard enough. It's just not the sort of thing you find in the suburbs.

But I appreciate your generous offer.


----------

